# graphic error no texture and strange color



## angels21usa (Apr 4, 2007)

Can anyone help me with this problem?

Why does a game run like this:








or this:









and run oblivion so well
and yes I have updated my drivers and tweaked my settings
I just don't know what else to do


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

welcome to tsf.run through the follow these steps first link in my sig.if you try to reinstall it,turn your anti-virus off during the install.virus programs can sometime interfere with installs.


----------



## angels21usa (Apr 4, 2007)

ok I went through all the steps before I made the post, but here are my specs:

* Power Supply – ATX 520W P-4 12v

* Motherboard – ECS K8T890-A (V1.0A)SOCKET 939 FOR AMD ATHLON 64 

* CPU – AMD64 2700+ 939-pin 2.2ghz

* RAM – 2gb of cosair dual channel DDR pc3200

* Video Card(s) – ati radeon x1300 pro 256mb crossfire

* Hard Drive(s) – maxtor 250gb sata(150mb/s)

* Operating System - Windows XP Home


----------



## angels21usa (Apr 4, 2007)

Sorry for not acknowlaging I had already gone through the steps. Please let me know if you have any input. This only seems to happen on a few games I've played so far, but unfortunately it is happening to games I would like to play.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Has this game ever worked properly, or is this a new problem?
Do you see these artifacts from the start of the game, or do they gradually appear as you play?

Which graphics driver are you using?
Have you installed the chipset drivers off your motherboard CD?

You say in your specs "Video Card(s) - ati radeon x1300 pro 256mb _crossfire_"
How many graphics cards do you have installed?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

koala said:


> Has this game ever worked properly, or is this a new problem?
> Do you see these artifacts from the start of the game, or do they gradually appear as you play? <I SEE WHAT YOU ARE THINKING HERE
> 
> Which graphics driver are you using?
> ...


if it was heat from what your thinking above.the op said why does this game play like this.then has 2 pics,and says below the pics.when oblivion plays so well.if oblivion plays well cant be heat.maybe a bothced install.have you tried reinstalling the game useing my suggestion of turning off the virus program during install.as forementioned be sure to turn your virus program back on.


----------



## angels21usa (Apr 4, 2007)

To answer your questions: 

The display driver I'm using you can find on this website (http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/xp/radeonx-xp.html).

Yes I have installed the chipset drivers of my motherboard CD.

And though I do have a crossfire video card I am only using one.

I did do what you suggested(re-installing with the anti-virus turned off), and it didn't seem to affect the problem.

Like I said Oblivion runs fine. I also have Sim City 4 installed and it runs fine, I'm just getting this error with Halo and Titan Quest.

Just for info I do have a microsoft xbox 360 controller installed. Do you think that it might be part of the problem?


----------



## angels21usa (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey guys thanks for all the help, but I found the problem

I think someone went messing with my computer and uninstalled .NET Framework 2.0 so I was running off of 1.1.

Sorry for the trouble.


----------

